# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Duración de la baraja Bycicle

## Abeljesy

Hola, quisiera pedir informacion acerca de la durabilidad de la baraja Bycicle. Yo estoy empezando con barajas baratas (en los chinos 2 barajas me cuestan 1€) y a los 4 o 5 dias ya no se puede hacer ni un abanico y se van pasando(normal para ese precio) y como las bycicle me cuestan 5€ una sola baraja pues...a ver si es buena su durabilidad. Sé que también va en funcion al timeop que esté con ellas y echenle una media de media hora a una hora diaria. Gracias

----------


## marshall

Eso depende de el tiempo que las uses.Las bicycles son una de las mejores marcas,y una de las mas caras,asi que obviamente su durabilidad y calidad son excelentes.Si las cuidas pueden durarte bastante...

----------


## Ella

cuando se gaste la pila, jejeje,a ver, todo depende del uso que tu le des y el estado que a ti te parezca mejor para cambiar de baraja:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=3972&start=0
lo mismo la barajas que compres en los chinos nunca tendran el tacto de una bicycle, o a lo mejor lo tienen...pero la de tu bicycle vieja, usada, son asperas, gruesas..no se.
has tenido en tus manos alguna vez una bicycle?

----------


## nevulo

Realmente merece la pena comprarlas, al menos compra unas y pruebas xo vamos, q cuando quieras volver a las de los chinos o cualquier otra un poco usada de mas...verás las estrellas.
Experiencia personal :Confused: La q estoy usando ahora, tiene tres semanas, mas o menos del mismo uso q tu, una hora diaria (soy principiante, vease cartas por el suelo, no siempre en tapete, manos no siempre impecables.....) y empiezan a estar un poko machacadas, yo les echo, a este ritmo q mes y medio maaaaaaximo!!!Pero vamos, alguien con mas experiencia y q no arrastre las cartas por el suelo cada poko te dirá mejor.
Un saludo

----------


## venator

Pues yo uso las cartas más o menos el mismo tiempo al día que tú. El primer mazo me duró un mes y medio, y estaba que no entraba en el estuche de la m...da que tenían las cartas. Ahora uso unos 2 o 3 barajas a la vez, alternandolas por días, y te aseguro que durán mucho más (llevaré unos 4 meses con 2 barajas y están bastante bien).
Por cierto influye mucho el que tengas las manos limpias (yo me las lavo antes si voy a coger las cartas para practicar en serio), el tapete (nunca pongas tus cartas directamente en las mesas de un bar, te lo digo por experiencia) y el manejo que les des (si estás todo el día practicando empalmes se te estropearan antes que si solo haces cuentas o breaks). 
En fin, que siguiendo un par de consejos las cartas te pueden durar bastante. Pruebalas que seguro que las amortizas.

----------


## nevulo

Todo el dia??hmmm, no pero casi, asi van a salir los examenes de septiembre, q voy a llegar y, no, de cinética ni puta idea, ahora, me salen unos contajes y unas mexclas......q lo flipas!!!
Si puedes compra unas tally-ho q duran un poko mas y tienen un tacto mas consistente.
Un saludo.

Pd: Veré los videos, yo tv no he tenido huevos de colgar na  :Oops:

----------


## Abeljesy

Gracias por la rapidez del asunto, tengo un par de videos con mis cartas chinasss:P en la seccion videos por si kereis comentarlos por aki (no me dejan entrar en esa seccion aun) no son tan malas las cartitas ehh solo que haciendo los trucos que hago.... (sabeis ese de dar a elegir una carta al espectador, barajar, y que el espectador agarre el mazo con una mano por el filo, luego le doy un golpe a la baraja y se le queda en la mano la que eligio?) pues imaginaos el suelo lleno de cartas.... lo sé...fatal pero la cara que se le queda es flipante jejej

----------


## Abeljesy

por cierto alguien me preguntaba si habia tenido alguna vez una bycicle y SI! en el corte ingles fui a preguntar por ellas y se me quedó la boca tal que  :shock:  asi (bueno los ojos) cuando me trajeron la bycicle.........media unos 5 cm por 3'5....la pequeña!!!
por supuesto pase de pagar 5 euros por esa. Aun espero a que lleguen las buenas para probarla.

----------


## nano

> por cierto alguien me preguntaba si habia tenido alguna vez una bycicle y SI! en el corte ingles fui a preguntar por ellas y se me quedó la boca tal que  :shock:  asi (bueno los ojos) cuando me trajeron la bycicle.........media unos 5 cm por 3'5....la pequeña!!!
> por supuesto pase de pagar 5 euros por esa. Aun espero a que lleguen las buenas para probarla.


Bueno... no es lo mismo tener el estuche en la mano que sacarlas fuera y ver como son :P Yo antes nunca habia tenido una bycicle en mano... y he de reconocer que una vez que las pones en tu mano... no puedes vivir sin ellas.
Ahora cada vez que cojo una baraja de las mil que tengo baratas... las noto raras... supongo que ese es uno de los problemas de acostumbrarse a otro tipo de cartas :P Y la duracion... yo creo que por lo general un mes... despues te seguiran valiendo .. pero no intentes hacer abanicos con ellas que no salen ni de coña :P

----------


## Magicpove

Además con una bicycle "vieja" los abanicos siguen saliendo geniales y las tecnicas lo mismo, aunque esté vieja se puede seguir usando como si fuese nueva, sin su aspecto nuevo y olor nuevo, eso si...

----------


## Sombrero

Mira independientemente de lo que duren, te deberias de comprar unas, porque al final las amortizarás.

Es muy diferente tener unas cartas que para arrastrarlas tienes que hacer estragos que unas que se deslizan solitas.

Otra cosa; la duración de la baraja, depende mucho de que hagas, si haces manipulacion...  :Lol:   poco poco te van a durar, o si estas todo el dia practicando el empalme también perderán un poquito.

Saludos

----------


## Abeljesy

Bueno amortizar no se si lo haré. Pero me tendré que pillar una al menos para hacer bien las cosas y entrenar con barajas de "verdad". ¿Alguna otra buena marca?

----------


## Gordon Cole

> ¿Alguna otra buena marca?


En el foro de Cartomagia tienes un post-it con un breve análisis de las diferentes marcas de barajas, cortesía de *Xavi-Z*.

 :Arrow:  ¿Qué marca de baraja utilizo?

----------


## Jeff

La durabilidad de las cartas de calidad, aparte del uso que le dés, el mantenimiento tambien importa. Tengo unas hoyle, que me gustan mas que las bicycle, y tienen mas de 10 años. Las cargo encima siempre y la uso a diario. Hay para todos los gustos.

Mi "estuchito" de magia de mesa se compone de (entre otras cosas) cartas de varias marcas (unos 38 mazos normales y especiales), no las uso a diario, ya que ahora no hago tanta magia de close up sino mas escenario, pero la mayoreria (unos 20 mazos aprox.) las compré cuando fui a Canada (1990). Con un buen mantenimiento, duran lo que quieras. No seran como las nuevas pero duran.

Saludos

----------


## goberness

Ayer fui al Corte Inglés a por unas Bycicle, y ami también me sacaron las pequeñas pero pregunté y me dijeron que la semana que viene traerías un montón de las normales de Bycicle...

Ahora bien, pregunté en el Corte Ingles de Pozuelo (Madrid)...

Por cierto, yo tengo unas que me compré a principio de año, las uso bastante y no creo que aún deba cambiarlas, aunque sinceramente tengo más pero porque me gusta coleccionarlas...

Yo si fuera tú, me gastaba los 5 euros gustosamente

un saludo

----------


## gabor

aqui cuestan 4euros la baraja y un poco mas y te pueden durar bastante yo te recomendo que te compres  un tapete para que no  se te llenen de merda las cartas de la mesa y que si tenes las manos sucias que te las laves pero no sempre con ese cuidado te pueden durar bastante

----------


## esparza

yo tengo una desde hace 2 meses y estan para tirarlas!
buen consejo lo de lavarse las manos, sin duda lo hare.
Ademas, cuando hago algun juego a amigos me sudan las manos un monton y luego se queda la baraja pegada! 

alguien propone remedios para no sudar?

Saludos

----------


## Ella

> alguien propone remedios para no sudar?
> 
> Saludos


rexona...no te abandona   :Lol:   :Lol:  

(no puedes evitar el sudor: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...ighlight=sudor )

----------


## esparza

jajajaja

Gracias Ella...hare un esfuerzo y seguire tu consejo.. :P 

..es que los nervios...son lo peor! :roll:

----------


## break

Pues a mi ne sevilla me cuestan unas bycicle 3'75 E...y ademas no se que les pasa a veces que no entran en el estuche y si despues las saco se quedan pegadas entre ellas...a mi me dijernon que le echase polvo de talco pero no creo que me funcione

----------


## JinRoh

Mis cartas, despues de haberlas usado mucho, salen como "hongosas" , con un olor raro, un poco incluso azuladas.

Si las utilizo me pican los ojos, y no puedo ni practicar con ellas.

Sera que rexona me abandona muy a menudo  :-(

----------


## Abeljesy

Woooow! eso si que es una baraja para vender como antigüedad jajaj, te hace falta una nueva. Intenta vender esa como anticualla y con lo que te saques comprate algunas nuevas :D  jeje un saludo!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

La mia huele a formaldehido ... lo que viene a ser un aroma muy intenso a cereza.

Es lo que tiene llevar la baraja al laboratorio cada día.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> ...y como las bycicle me cuestan 5€ una sola baraja pues...


Pásate por tiendamagia que cuestan solo 3€

----------


## Abeljesy

ya... y con los gastos de envio que son 17€ hacen un total de...20€!! baratisimo. eso si con un 16% de descuento por ser de canarias se me kedará en unos 16.8€..me siguen saliendo mas rentables las de 5€ pero gracias por el intento jejej

----------


## zarkov

> La mia huele a formaldehido ... lo que viene a ser un aroma muy intenso a cereza.
> 
> Es lo que tiene llevar la baraja al laboratorio cada día.


Es lo que tiene ser forense   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## nevulo

3_de diamantes, en serio q te plantas en el laboratorio con la baraja :Confused: no es mala idea xq la mitad del tiempo esperando a algo o mirando a babia, mejor haciendo algun juego!!!Gracias por la idea!!Cuando me echen del laboratorio te cuento!!jeje
Un saludo

----------


## magojuanky

tu estas diciendo que las bicicle 5 €. No se donde vives pero yo vivo en santander y se que en el Corte Ingles cuestan 5€ pero si las pides a tienda magia (cidad-publicidad-publi) por ejemplo te salen a 3€ y yo asi cuando voy a encargar algo pues de paso me pido unas cuantas barajas que nunca vienen de mas. Respecto a la duración pos yo ahora en verano me paso como 4 horas diarias con ellas en las manos y me duran 2 semanas como mucho pero si tienes cuidado y te lavas las manos antes de usarlas (algunos magos aconsejan echarse un poco de polvos de talco en las manos yo lo he probado y funciona)pues te duran un poco mas y si ademas tienes 3 o 4 barajas pues usas una 1 dia y la dejas descansar 2 mientras usas las otras. Eso es todo lo que se de cuidado de barajas.
Espero que os sirva de algo.

----------


## magojuanky

Por cierto se me olvidaba...........
En el Corte Ingles hay unas cartas de marca fournier que son 100% de plástico y te duran toda la vida. Son bastante mas caras ( a mi me costaron 9€) pero las amortizas. Te duran toda la vida y se pueden incluso lavar.

----------


## MisTiKo

-Desde mi humilde opinión,comprate unas bycicle...no tienen nada que ver con ninguna de las cartas habituales,su tacto es completamente diferente... 

-Me gustaria añadir una apreciación personal.Ultimamente he notado que la calidad de las bycicle es menor,es decir,no me duran tanto como antes y vienen bastante mal cortadas...(de ahi que use ahora Tally-Ho).Este mismo asunto lo hablé con Encarnita (Magia estudio...los de Madrid sabreis quien es) y me comentó que ella había apreciado lo mismo...En fin...para gustos estan los colores!!.Un abrazo. 

P.D-Mi padre no es representante de Tally-Ho ni nada por el estilo.... :D

----------


## magojavi

Para mi la calidad bicycle, es magnifica, en cuanto a textura, suavidad de las cartas, creo que merece la pena empezar a usarlas, a mi por lo general me suelen durar 1 o 2 meses, con una sola baraja, segun el uso que la de.

----------


## Ayy

jeje usandola una media de 2 horas diarias, no me duran mas de dos meses, pero yo las trato con mucho cuidado, tengo 2 o 3 barajas medio viejas que son las que uso apra practicar o hacer juegos a los amigos... siempre se necesitan barajas nuevas/buenas para hacer una sesion de magia....
y esas como las usas menos duran mucho tiempo.
aunque sobre este post yo tengo una pregunta....
se me quedo antes de irme de vacaiones una baraja suelta, sin caja ni nada, y al volver... estaba como seca, no resbalaban bien las cartas...
es por estar al aire o que alguien ha estado trasteando con ella?
gracias

----------


## Luiggy

Bueno unas de las mejores cartas son las bicycles y Bee's....depende para que las uses....si es para manipulacion para mi parecer son mejores las Bee's.....

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué mejor las Bee?
Especifica, por favor.

----------


## magomago

Pues la verdad es que os comento algo que me sorprendió,estoy practicando el Asher Twist ,una cosa curiosa es algo que Roberto comentó de la Reminiscencia.Hace tiempo que lo habia practicado,pero nunca me convencío por los ángulos que tenía ,pero ayer probé una cosita y me gustó como quedaba,asi que hoy decidí traer una baraja al trabajo y reconozco que aunque hace tiempo que no lo practicaba estaba mas adaptado al movimiento que si empezara de cero (Aunque lo he practicado hará un año y medio mas o menos).

Los Ases ,los reyes y las reinas ya estan completamente inservibles,me ha durado una baraja unas 5 horas (Lo reconozco hoy he trabajado poco),cuando normalmente una baraja me dura una semana ,creo que la humedad del ambiente es un factor clave en las duraciones de la baraja,porque hoy en mi ciudad lleva lloviendo todo el dia.

----------


## javier1521

han sacado un nuevo modelo de bycicle, las bycicle master edition y solo cuestan un euro mas que las normales y por lo que dicen duran hasta 4 veces mas, yo voy a pedirme unas a ver que tal van  :D

----------


## Jotedem

la primera baraja me duro un mes y no entro mas a la caja. la meti a presion y no la logro sacar :S .
Ahora mantengo 3 barajas alternadas y funciono de maravilla, pero mantener solo una es pesima idea.
una baraja me dura 3 semanas y luego queda como ladrillo.
usandolas alternadas por lo menos 2 semanas mas por baraja

----------


## Josegonro84

Tendre que probar eso de alternar las barajas, pq estoy con una bicycle que sólo tinen 1 semana y ya estoy notando que no es lo que era.... 

   Aqui en Sevilla una Bicycle sale por 3,75 euros, en una tienda de magia claro. Asi que lo mismo eso de que cuesten 5 euros en otros sitios se debe simplemente al hecho de buscarlas en EL CORTE INGLES, que ya se sabe que tienen de todo pero a un precio.

----------


## Almejandrito

Hay un tema con las barajas que no se si a vosotros os pasa pero a mi muchas veces se me olvida lavarme las manos antes de usarlas (en el metro por ejemplo, o despues de haberme tomado algo en una cafetería) o las apoyo en una mesa sucia (aparentemente limpia pero realmente sucia) y esas cosas yo si que lo noto. Destrocé una baraja en 5 dias por usarla en la calle, y hacer juegos encima de los bancos, de paradas de autobuses...

Ahora siempre voy con un palestino a modo de tapete a todas partes! :P

----------


## zarkov

Pobre palestino, ¿no le duele la espalda?   :Lol:   :Lol:  

De todos modos con las barajas pasa lo mismo que cuando te ponen gafas: al principio te las estás limpiando a cada minuto quitando todas las motas. Cuando te acostumbras a ellas, no las limpias hasta que escurre la mugre.
Hay que cuidar las barajas, claro, pero cuando empiezas a gastarlas es como si les perdieras el respeto. Intentas que se ensucien lo menos posible, pero si se te cae una baraja al suelo la recoges, le das un soplido y a otra cosa. Son cartulinas nada más.

----------


## jero_quiroga

hola, por  mi experiencia propia y el continuo intercambio con magos llegue a la conclusion de que:
 :!: se deben tener al menos 3 barajas para intercambiarlas y, de alguna manera, dejar descansar las barajas.
 :!: antes de usar las cartas, aunque solo se haga una mescla falsa y un abanico, por ejemplo, siempre lavarse las manos y ponerse un poquito de talco.
 :!: y si alguien tiene unas cartas que estan medio para la jubilacion las pone en una bolsa con una cucharadita de estearato de zinc y mejora bastante su estado.
un abrazo y espero que no hayan puesto ya eso, porque no lei todos los comentarios, si es asi, pido disculpas

----------


## rafaorozco

Para mi, sin lugar a dudas son las bicycle, amortizas el dinero pagado con ella, sobre todo si es para practicar. Ahora bien, las 505 de fournier son un poco mas durillas, y desde mi punto de vista el doble ligf sale mejor con esta última.  Incluso te llego a decir que un mago reconocido como es Dani DaOrtiz me recomendo empezar con la 808 de fournier (que dicho sea de paso es la mas común y corriente) es una baraja superdura, pero decia que si aprendias a manejarla la bicycle es como la seda.  Por cierto, con la 808 me fabrique una baraja invisible, que de no utilizarla se hecho a perder.

Espero haberte servido de ayuda.

----------


## PabloAmira

yo tengo las mias hace tiempo, y aun se mueven bn ;D
cuidarlas harto no mas, y sup. limpias
  :twisted:

----------


## Patricio

Como dice Jero.
Lo mejor es tener varias al uso.
Las que mas uso, son las Bicycle, tambien uso las Bee (me ecanta: la sensacion de mareo; para el que las mira, fijamente de cerca)y tambien las Fournier.
Lo que hago es que siempre llevo dos mazos, en el bolsillo. Suelo llevar otro en la guantera del coche, otro en la oficina, otro en casa, etc...
Vamos que es dificil pillarme desarmado.
Y segun se van gastando, se las paso a mi hijo, para que juegue.
slds

----------


## ignoto

Lo malo es cuando se caen al suelo por descuido.
Me ha pasado tres veces.
Tres barajas inutilizadas. Las cartas raspan aunque las limpies.


P.D. Si, soy un maniático. Pero también soy malvado y aterrador así que cuidadín.  :evil:

----------


## adrian92

en que seccion del corte ingles se pueden conseguir las barajas¿?

----------


## MagoJaume

Depende de cada centro, aunque suelen estar cerca de las cosas de turismo, etc.
Como consejo para que te duren más, a parte de ir alternando varias barajas día a día, puedes usar (sobretodo en zonas más húmedas) las fundas metálicas para baraja (las puedes encontrar en tiendamagia.com), al estar firmemente sugetas evitas que se queden combadas, y aunque no del todo, pero también evita que se deterioren tanto por la humedad.

----------


## ascomaf

Hola a todo el mundo,

En la lectura de todos los post de este hilo se nota claro el conocimiento de la calidad de las cartas, aparte de las ya mencionadas y para no repetir, hay una marca llamada AVIATOR, cuya maniobrabilidad es muy parecida a la de las bicycle, un poco más económicas y a mi parecer más duraderas, en otro hilo parecido a este (Creo queen la parte de cartomagia, no lo tengo muy claro, soy un recién llegado) se habla bastante del cuidado que debe tenerse a la baraja, sería bueno lo checaras, pero reitero lo ya dicho por los demás magos: la limpeza es un alargue de la duración

Un mágico abrazo

Mario Ludwig Darisic Rincón

----------


## Emilio_arg

Acá en Argentina cuestan (aproximadamente) 2.5 € las Aviator y 3.8 € las Bicycle...

----------


## Emilio_arg

EDIT: Repetido

----------


## CeReuS

Para mi bycicle es de las mejores que hay con diferencia... Desde que empezé en la cartomagia solo he usado estas, y si tratas bien las cartas, que no las doblas ni ensucias ni nada, puedes estar más de 2 meses usandolas todos los dias sin que se estropeen, mis barajas duran una media de 3 meses y hasta el ultimo dia van perfectamente. (Normalmente se me estropen de golpe, cuando se me caen en el agua o me las estropea alguien ¬¬)

----------


## mago_pianista

Sinceramente, yo creo que lo que peor le va a una bycicle es practicar el empalme con ella...
Algunas acaban que pufff jejeje
La verdad es que durar te duran lo que sea, yo podria estar perfectamente 1 mes con una baraja, aunque a veces pues te da el capricho de abrir una y ver como practicamente salen abanicos solos y de todo...
Saludos

----------


## Dracid

Yo ahora mismo estoy usando las fournier, pero en breve comprare 6 o 7 barajas biclycle en tienda de magia.

Una pregunta aparte de la durabilidad, en que se diferencian las barajas bicycle bridge de las de poker?? estado buscando por el foro pero no encuentro ningun tema que me diga la diferencia.

(perdon si la pregunta no va a aqui)

----------


## mago_pianista

El tamaño creo...
Saludos

----------


## vimartinez87

Si que se diferencian en el tamaño, las cartas bridge son un poco más pequeña que las de poker, pero se aconseja utilizar las de pocar ya que a lo mejor tus manos se hacen más comodas a las cartas bridge.

----------


## Dracid

Tengo manos grandes así que las de poker me vedran estupendas. Gracias por contestar la duda.

----------


## devildakar

amigo esa marca de barajas son buenbas poreso son conocidas jeje
esmejor comprarse algo bueno que vale mas omeno caro y sabes que dura que unas baratass que se dañan rapido

----------


## jesa

Hola,
Me he leido todo el post y bueno, parece que he echo buena compra con mis barajas bicycle. 
Mi duda es la siguiente...tengo el canuto con el que estoy medio empezando con la primera parte de mezclas. Con mi primer pedido a tiendamagia compré el esto es magia de moliné y roberto light a parte de 3 barajas y un tapete.
Es recomendable empezar desde el principio con las bicycle o ahora que estoy empezando no pasa nada por usar una de los chinos? 
Lo digo xq de momento me ha ido bien y para romper cartas de 4€ pues rompo las de 50cent jeje. Por otro lado no quiero coger malos vicios osea que espero vuestra respuesta.

saludos

----------


## mpot27

Prueba con diferentes marcas para ver cuál son más adecuadas a ti.


Saludos!

----------


## tarodin

yo me compré dos barajas bycicle para comenzar y a modo de previsión... iluso de mi, pensaba que me durarían más xD

llevo un mes usándola cada día unas cuantas horas y los abanicos todavía se hacen más o menos bien, aunque más mal que bien... contando que tampoco sé hacerlos del todo apañados :P

uso esa "gastada" para practicar y la otra para hacer magia en contadas ocasiones ya que mi repertorio todavía es muy limitado.

Se podría decir que me ha durado la baraja la primera parte del libro de v. canuto a pesar de que como digo todavía es útil.

Un saludo

----------


## Magnano

en un mes la primera mitad del canuto?? eso si que es velocidad colega!

----------


## tarodin

jejejeje, voy a tope tio, alternando técnicas cuento que unas cuatro o cinco horas cada día. Supongo que el desgaste viene de que me se me caen en muchas ocasiones en un suelo algo sucio.

De la parte avanzada apenas llevo un poco, pero voy alternando el acordeón que ya controlo la dirección y practico otras técnicas de la primera parte... doble y triple lift, empalmes y algunas mezclas falsas que no me acaban de salir decentemente... aunque he aprendido un triple corte falso que cuela como mezcla usado con cautela xD

Me ha gustado cacho la cartomagia  :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

> jejejeje, voy a tope tio, alternando técnicas cuento que unas cuatro o cinco horas cada día. Supongo que el desgaste viene de que me se me caen en muchas ocasiones en un suelo algo sucio.
> 
> De la parte avanzada apenas llevo un poco, pero voy alternando el acordeón que ya controlo la dirección y practico otras técnicas de la primera parte... doble y triple lift, empalmes y algunas mezclas falsas que no me acaban de salir decentemente... aunque he aprendido un triple corte falso que cuela como mezcla usado con cautela xD
> 
> Me ha gustado cacho la cartomagia


pues tienes que tener una destreza en las manos increible! yo sigo con el canuto pere a llevar algo mas de tiempo, para mi es un libro que no se agota nunca...

Un abrazo

----------


## tarodin

jejejeje!! no sé si tendré destreza o no la verdá, pero empeño le estoy poniendo xD

y algo que me gusta mucho de la cartomagia es que aprendiendo las técnicas ya puedes hacer rutinas y trucos como quieras...

me he inventado una muy simple para comenzar a hacer trucos, no sé si esas cosas se pueden compartir por aqui...

----------


## Magnano

abre un hilo y explica en que consiste el efecto, no mas

----------


## Presto

Pues yo coincido con dcmoreno, en un mes la mitad del canuto :Confused: ? Madre mia, yo no se donde me quede, pero no llevo la mitad ni de cachondeo creo :D
Pues nada sigue asi dandole, 5 horas diarias :Confused: ?? Eso si que es afan :D

----------


## jesa

Tarodin, me alegro por ti y a la vez que envidia...
Yo llevo desde antes de navidades y como estoy intercalándolo con el esto es magia de moline voy despacio. De todas formas, mas que por eso es que no tengo 5 horas al día para darle a las cartas jajaja.


saludos

----------


## Annibal

si vas a alguna tienda y encuentras una biclycle second cuestan alrededor de unos 3 eurillos y la verdad es que tiene una calidad "igual" (tampoco digo eso) que las de 8, el problema, están descuadradas, o se supone que tiene  algun fallo, y es otra calidad, pero van muy bien y para practicar son mejor que las otras, en cuanto a que te duele menos forzarlas.

----------

